# Campfire!



## fixed blade XC-3

Does this make anyone else thirsty for an Ice cold fatbass special?


----------



## huntnbum

When and Where?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man, I just looked at that picture again and the back of my neck is crawling. *Does anyone else see the mans face in the middle of the fire?* I swear to god I took this pictue last weekend, this isn't some ghost photo off the internet.


----------



## huntnbum

Thats freaky. :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Here's another picture just to show you this is real. I took this picture 5 seconds earlier.

If you look you can actually see two faces in the picture. Ones alot more scary. :shock:










Nothing weird in this picture. For those who now me Im not smart enough to doctor the picture.


----------



## Poo Pie

What is with the super natural around here? check out this pic RiverRat posted some time ago that I noticed a face in as well. Freaky- I can't make much out in the second pic. give me some guidance where to look, that first one is plain as day![attachment=0:148j7e49]ghost fish.jpg[/attachment:148j7e49]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

The second picture doesn't have a face, it's just to show that I took it, because I took several pictures. I didn't notice the face when I first posted it. The second face is in the first picture. It surrounds the small face and kind of looks like a demon.


----------



## LOAH

Cool. So here's the real question:

Where were you camping?


----------



## Poo Pie

Gotcha- dude that is messed up. :shock: Anything out of the ordinary happen while you were there, I love ghost stories... o-||


----------



## LOAH

Hopefully it wasn't AF Canyon.

Supposedly, the devil owns the woods in there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

No we mostly sat in the trailer because the wind and the rain sucked. We were camped on the east side of simpson springs mountain. I know the indian camped around there alot. maybe something with them??? Where's the face in the fish picture?


----------



## Poo Pie

not as clear as yours but it still freaked me out.[attachment=0:31lrisfa]painted_pic.JPG[/attachment:31lrisfa]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I see them what the hell is going on?


----------



## Poo Pie

Beats me, I accused him of keeping midgets trapped underneath him while he was fishing. He had no idea what I was talking about(Just like a midget trapper). He said it was his old float tube and he is glad to be rid of the stow-aways


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I just googled faces in the fire. I guess this Is a common occurence. :|


----------



## Al Hansen

Booooooooooooooooooo :shock:


----------



## huntnbum

fatbass said:


> Dudes! Put down the pipes and step away from your computers! *\-\*
> 
> Here's a taste of a good campfire:


Did you see that thing jump out of the middle? //dog//


----------



## jahan

Did someone say something about midgets? -oOo-  That is pretty freaky there fixed blade.


----------



## NHS

My neighbor had a WAY scary experience out there on the Pony Express trail. He told me the story. One of the best ghost stories I ever heard. He swears it happened. He can't explain what he saw, but he knows he saw something. I believe him.


----------



## Poo Pie

jahan said:


> Did someone say something about midgets? -oOo-  That is pretty freaky there fixed blade.


Does someone share my phobia of the wee ones?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

NHS said:


> My neighbor had a WAY scary experience out there on the Pony Express trail. He told me the story. One of the best ghost stories I ever heard. He swears it happened. He can't explain what he saw, but he knows he saw something. I believe him.


Tell me more, distant cousin. That's like taking a dude to a nudey bar for the first time and saying, "well here it is, ok lets get out of here."


----------



## Loke

Are we going to start telling ghost stories? :shock:


----------



## Huge29

I don't have time to tell a whole ghost story, so I will give you a brief one:
I'll tell you a story about Jack Iminory
and now my story has begun
I'll tell you another about his brother
and now my story is done.

You can use that one the next time one of your kids/grandkids wants a bedtime story, that is the one that my grandpa would tell us.


----------



## BugBuilder

I'm putting my tinfoil hat back on!! :shock: 

BugBuilder


----------



## bowhunter3

That would have made me stop drinking if I saw that _(O)_ -)O(-


----------



## Guns and Flies

I'm ready to hear some ghost/bigfoot/what the crap was that, stories while camping.


----------



## LOAH

I watched a campfire turn blue, one time. I can't say that my body's level of alkaloids was at it's norm, though. :wink: :wink: Let's just say that I was generous to a tribal chief earlier that day and was repaid with a strange mixture of native plants wrapped up in a funny stick thingy. :mrgreen:

________________________________________________________________________________
One of my old bosses told us he saw Cain up Little Deer Creek Canyon while camping/partying with a big group of buddies.

He said that he went off to the bushes to relieve himself and when he looked up, he was face-to-face with a horrible smelling dark hairy creature that was crouched on its knees. I asked him if it was bigfoot, jokingly, and he started telling me about how Brigham Young supposedly met Cain and was eye-to-eye with him while BY was on his horse.

My old boss says that he was pretty humbled by the experience. Pretty freaky. The look in his eyes while he told me was enough to convince me that he'd seen _something_ that night.
_________________________________________________________________________________

While camping in AF Canyon one night, my Mother and her husband say they were just enjoying themselves and then both of them were overwhelmed by a feeling that they were being watched by something truly evil. They both felt it at the same time and looked to each other for acknowledgment. When they realized that they both felt it, they knew the feeling was real.

My Mom states that Kevin (hubby) moved with a speed and efficiency that she'd never seen or thought humanly possible before, but he doused the fire, rolled up the tent, packed up all the gear (cooking gear, lanterns, flashlights, sleeping bags, etc) and threw it in the back of the van and they were driving (Mom praying) down the highway within 5 minutes.
________________________________________________________________________________

I've certainly had my fair share of creepy feelings while being out in the woods in the dark, but *MOST* of those feelings can be chocked up to a nearby elk bugle or coyotes or frogs that sound like dying goats.

The only experiences that I truly can't find any logical explanation for are the "UFO" sightings.

I was camped in a Washington State Park outside of Spokompton (I mean Spokane), one summer night back in '99. I hadn't seen my friend in a few years and we took the opportunity to get back to the outdoors together.

Well, we were both under the stars in our sleeping bags and engaged in conversation when I noticed three 'stars' that just didn't seem to fit in with the others. They were close to the tree line on our visual horizon and one in particular, was visible in a gap between two treetops.

This one between the treetops seemed to be moving very slowly from side to side since I could see it on one side of the gap one moment and then turn away to converse and then look back to see it on the other side. This grabbed my attention, so I made a point to watch carefully to make sure I wasn't just imagining things.

Sure enough, I could barely tell that it was moving. I pointed it out to my friend and told him to watch for the same thing and he concurred...it was moving. That was the lowest of the three odd stars. They were kind of shaped like this:

o

o

/\ o /\
/\ /\

Like my treetops? :lol: (edit: okay, so the system didn't keep the spaces that I intentionally left. I guess that's not what it really looked like. Visualize an upside down triangle formation with the one on the bottom and in the middle being the one between the trees. :? )

The one farthest to the left had a strange brightness and the one all the way to the right seemed to have less intensity, but more of a bluish hue. The one on the bottom (between the trees) was just a white light.

We couldn't help but watch now as the light kept moving from side to side and then the brightest one (on the left) disappeared as if someone turned off the lights! A few moments later, the light reappeared as if it never vanished, the bottom one kept moving side to side, the bright one disappeared and reappeared a couple more times (with no noticeable pattern) and then the blue one (on the far right) disappeared and didn't come back. Eventually, the brightest one vanished and so did the one between the trees.

We must have watched the strange display for close to an hour, all the while trying to find explanations for what we were witnessing. Logic didn't help us figure anything out, but the next morning ,after a freak 10 minute downpour complete with lightning striking very close to us and sending the deafening crackle through our bodies, we crested a hill on the trail to find an entire platoon of military personnel (about 15 guys) totally decked out in camo, face paint, weapons drawn, staring at us as if they'd been caught.

We were just a couple of kids freaked out by the surprise, "Whoa! Did we take the wrong trail?"

"No, you're going the right way. Just stay on this trail." As this soldier pointed toward the trail.

Well, we decided to go the 'long way' around the area they were in rather than do as they said (not ready to trust armed soldiers in the middle of a state park) and were glad to see the parking lot where we awaited our ride.

Sorry to hijack, but some seemed in the mood to hear a couple of freaky stories.


----------



## Guns and Flies

Awesome stories LOAH, thanks for sharing. My cousin and her husband were driving up over North Ogden Divide and through Huntsville area once and felt a very evil presence. They pulled over and said a prayer. They found out the next day there had been a murder right in the area they were driving through.


----------



## BIGBEAN

I took a hiking class while I was going to Snow College. We went down and was hiking around Escalante. I took a couple of rolls of pictures and when I got them developed my roomate asked who had carved the face in the rock. I hadn't even noticed it but sure enough there was a profile of a face in the sandstone. If I can find the pictures I will scan it in and post it for all to see.


----------



## FROGGER

can i open my eyes yet...


----------



## Bow Mama

Spooooky, that was the first thing I saw when I looked at the picture, before I even scrolled down to read anything.


----------



## Bow Mama

LOAH said:


> I watched a campfire turn blue, one time. I can't say that my body's level of alkaloids was at it's norm, though. :wink: :wink: Let's just say that I was generous to a tribal chief earlier that day and was repaid with a strange mixture of native plants wrapped up in a funny stick thingy. :mrgreen:
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> One of my old bosses told us he saw Cain up Little Deer Creek Canyon while camping/partying with a big group of buddies.
> 
> He said that he went off to the bushes to relieve himself and when he looked up, he was face-to-face with a horrible smelling dark hairy creature that was crouched on its knees. I asked him if it was bigfoot, jokingly, and he started telling me about how Brigham Young supposedly met Cain and was eye-to-eye with him while BY was on his horse.
> 
> My old boss says that he was pretty humbled by the experience. Pretty freaky. The look in his eyes while he told me was enough to convince me that he'd seen _something_ that night.
> _________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> I was camped in a Washington State Park outside of Spokompton (I mean Spokane), one summer night back in '99. I hadn't seen my friend in a few years and we took the opportunity to get back to the outdoors together.
> 
> Well, we were both under the stars in our sleeping bags and engaged in conversation when I noticed three 'stars' that just didn't seem to fit in with the others. They were close to the tree line on our visual horizon and one in particular, was visible in a gap between two treetops.
> 
> This one between the treetops seemed to be moving very slowly from side to side since I could see it on one side of the gap one moment and then turn away to converse and then look back to see it on the other side. This grabbed my attention, so I made a point to watch carefully to make sure I wasn't just imagining things.
> 
> Sure enough, I could barely tell that it was moving. I pointed it out to my friend and told him to watch for the same thing and he concurred...it was moving. That was the lowest of the three odd stars. They were kind of shaped like this:
> 
> o
> 
> o
> 
> /\ o /\
> /\ /\
> 
> Like my treetops? :lol: (edit: okay, so the system didn't keep the spaces that I intentionally left. I guess that's not what it really looked like. Visualize an upside down triangle formation with the one on the bottom and in the middle being the one between the trees. :? )
> 
> The one farthest to the left had a strange brightness and the one all the way to the right seemed to have less intensity, but more of a bluish hue. The one on the bottom (between the trees) was just a white light.
> 
> We couldn't help but watch now as the light kept moving from side to side and then the brightest one (on the left) disappeared as if someone turned off the lights! A few moments later, the light reappeared as if it never vanished, the bottom one kept moving side to side, the bright one disappeared and reappeared a couple more times (with no noticeable pattern) and then the blue one (on the far right) disappeared and didn't come back. Eventually, the brightest one vanished and so did the one between the trees.
> 
> We must have watched the strange display for close to an hour, all the while trying to find explanations for what we were witnessing. Logic didn't help us figure anything out, but the next morning ,after a freak 10 minute downpour complete with lightning striking very close to us and sending the deafening crackle through our bodies, we crested a hill on the trail to find an entire platoon of military personnel (about 15 guys) totally decked out in camo, face paint, weapons drawn, staring at us as if they'd been caught.
> 
> We were just a couple of kids freaked out by the surprise, "Whoa! Did we take the wrong trail?"
> 
> "No, you're going the right way. Just stay on this trail." As this soldier pointed toward the trail.
> 
> Well, we decided to go the 'long way' around the area they were in rather than do as they said (not ready to trust armed soldiers in the middle of a state park) and were glad to see the parking lot where we awaited our ride.
> 
> Sorry to hijack, but some seemed in the mood to hear a couple of freaky stories.


Did you know ther is a LAW stating it is against the law to have contact with an extraterrestrial?? What are they NOT telling us....the truth is out there. _(O)_


----------

